# ico ride 2-19-2011 hensley, arkansas



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Awesome J, did you take pleasure of getting only me getting stuck?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

lol, it happens, ground clearence is whats killing you lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice vid makes me want to go ride


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE Video! :rockn:


----------



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

Dont feel bad, tori got stuck,lol


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

At least talks didn't catch on fire and foul a plug lol


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

James, James, James keep in mind you didnt run through all the holes we did  also you ready to sell that seat yet LOL, the wifey has her own toy now.


----------



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

cool, but cant sell the seat yet. Lets hit it again and Ill play follow the leader


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

lets go to maumelle and play follow the leader lol man i wish mine would hurry and get done lol


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> NICE Video! :rockn:


thanks!!!!! my video skills aint the best, my olady usually does it lol


----------

